# coke 2016 log



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Decided to keep a log of my training, diet and supplementation for this year. Ive been weight training on and off for years, never with a specific goal, mainly to supplement my other interests, boxing, mma, muay thai, running etc. 2015 i decided to drop everything else and concentrate on getting stronger and looking good. It was an ok year training wise. Not so good for the aesthetics though.

Ive been on TRT dose for just over a year now after being diagnosed with low T, i am currently self medicating test C at 175mg each week. I tried out a few weeks of different gear at the back end of last year to see how it affected me, tried winny for 6 weeks, higher test p for 6 weeks, tren ace twice for 2 weeks a time.

*My current stats*

5.7

14 st.10 lbs

25% Bf

Lifts (hit all my targets for 2015) as below,

All 1RM

squat 130kg (*NEW PR 140kg, 17/02/16*). *(NEW PR 150kg, 04/03/16*)

deads 140kg (*NEW PR 150kg, 13/02/16*). (*NEW PR 160kg, 27/02/16*)

mill press 70kg (*NEW PR 72.5kg, 17/02/16*)

bench press 90kg (*NEW PR 95kg, 20/02/16*). (*NEW PR 100kg, 27/02/16*)

*My goals for 2016*

12% BF

squat 150kg. (*New Goal 170kg*)

deads 160kg. (*New Goal 180kg*)

mill press 80kg

bench press 100kg. (*New Goal 110kg*)

I will outline my training and diet in the next few posts. i will be experimenting with different compounds all year, starting with a short 4-6 week cycle soon.

there will be random nights of coke fuelled goodness! Though these will be kept to a minimum!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Diet for the next 9 days (started yesterday)*

My girlfriend is doing the C9 diet/detox plan and ive said i would support her and follow the fasting and diet part, though ive not bought the C9 aloe vera shite because im not wasting money on it! I dont believe in this C9 at all but my girlfriend needs the support.

I will be going onto a normal diet after the 9 days. I will get my macros and cals up before i start.

*Training*

i will be training 3 days a week for the next few month (subject to change as i feel) im following the Texas method template.

Tues- squats, bench, deads 5x5, (volume day 90% 5RM)

Thur- squat, mill press, chin ups, rows. (various reps, lower weights)

Sat- squat, bench, deads 1x5, (intensity day, new 5RM max)

May add a pure hypertrophy day on Sunday.

ill add cardio at a later date. though im out with the dog on walks everyday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 1 (12/01/16)*

Today was an early start was up at 0400 and at the gym for 0430.

10 min dynamic warm up

Squats

a few warm up sets on the squats, then starting at my 90% 5RM of 95kg.

completed all 5x5 easy considering ive not eaten a meal since sunday!.

Bench Press

same again with a few warm ups, 90% 5RM 65kg, again got this easy.

Deads

another 5 min warm to get myself ready for these, ive not done deads in months due to golfers elbow.

90% 5RM 100kg, got 5x5 up easy.

didnt do any of my planned accessory work, because i did feel very tired after the above and had a big day at work.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 2 (13/01/16)*

Today was a rest day, had an early night last night, got to bed for 2200, up at 0615 to walk the dog. Sleep wasnt great woke up 3 x.

had my first meal today since Sunday! home made chicken chow mein 400 cals worth, 2 protein shakes and a protein bar. been eating plenty of fruit and veg also.

looking forward to tomorrows training session.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 3 (14/01/16)*

Up at 0400 again and at the gym for 0430, didnt sleep well last night in bed by 2200 though up 3-4 times dont remember exactly! This diet is tough! had an apple and pro shake for dinner then fish and potatoes for tea 400 cals worth! only 5 days left until proper diet. 30 min walk with the dog after the gym.

Training recovery today.

Squats 2x5 at 75kg

mill press 3x5 at 45kg

chin ups, really bad at these, managed 3 sets of 2 reps! golfers elbow flared up a little.

CGPD 5x5 at 33kg

Abs on the machine 3x12 at 45kg.

all very easy as it should be for today.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 4 (15/01/16)*

Rest day today up at 0615 to walk the dog, slept good last night only waking up once! another measly food day 2 protein shakes, apple, chicken fajita (500 calorie worth) and a protein bar. 5 rep max on lifts tomorrow, should be easy enough this week.

On call this wknd so cant do anything really! sit around bored.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 5 (16/01/16)*

Had an extra hour in bed today before the gym, up at 0500. It was intensity day in my program and the aim was to set a new 5 rep max on squats,bench and deads. I thought it was goint to be easy, I was wrong! managed all the new weight/reps just felt harder than it should, maybe because of the shite calories im on.

warm up 10 mins dynamic.

warmed up with each exercise maxing out on the below.

Squat 112.5kg for 5

Bench 77.5kg for 5

Deads 120kg for 5

I did a few accessory exercises after, though not what i had planed. not hitting full extra work until i up my calories.

went out for 2 hour dog walk after.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting.

Keep posting mate!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Keep posting mate!


 Cheers mate! will do.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 6 (17/01/16)*

Today is a rest day, early night and good sleep in 2130-0930! Ill just be relaxing today and visiting family. Will take the dog out on a good walk later.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

like the day by day updates keep it up


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

bigjons said:


> like the day by day updates keep it up


 thanks mate.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Diet plan*

Since i am just sitting on my ass, may as well outline my plan for my diet and blasts starting on Wednesday (after this C9 crap)

Im going to keep things very simple cals outlined will be each day, diet will be 2800 cals in Jan, 2500 cals in Feb, 2200 cals in March, 1900 cals in April, 1600 cals in May. Im going on Holiday in May so all this is leading to that, to look good on the beach. My Protein will be at least 150 gram through out, ill not be counting carbs or fats. I will also be adding LISS and HIIT cardio as the months go on. Debating on getting back into mma, muay thai or boxing twice a week for cardio. we will see.

*Cycles/Blasts*

My first blast/cycle (dont care if its not i real blast by others opinions, this is what im calling it)

This will be starting the last week in January. upping test c to 400mg a week and oxy at 50-100mg a day. All for 4-6 weeks.  Then i will take the same time off on trt dose.

there we go, simple enough.

*Training*

From Tuesday, i will be adding a hypertrophy split to my routine.

Tue- Volume train day and legs,calfs and abs hypo day

Thur- Recovery train day and chest, shoulders and tris hypo day

Sat- Intensity train day and back,traps and bis hypo day.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

leading up to may gonna be rough months what you do for work?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

bigjons said:


> leading up to may gonna be rough months what you do for work?


 I itl be tough mate towards the end, though if the results are showing ill be able to stick to it.

im an Electrician mate.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 7 (18/01/16)*

Another rest day, get two off the belt! up at 0600 to take the dog out had about 9 hours broken sleep. Decided to eat more today as I felt weak at the weekend training session, will just go straight into my above diet plan today.

Target Diet, 2800 cals, 150 gram protein.

Actual Diet, 2750 cals, 160 gram protein.

Looking forward to the volume session tomorrow!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 8 (19/01/16)*

*Weight 14st. 2lbs *

down 8lbs with the C9, obviously this is mostly if not all water weight. Ill only be weighing myself at the end of each month, not really bothered as long as i keep seeing changes in the mirror.

Up early today 0400 hours, had an early night 2130 waking up twice.

Volume Training Day. All 5x5

Squat at 100kg

Bench at 67.5kg

Deads at 107.5kg

hit all my targets for today, all the lifts feeling ok, though the last few reps of the deads were taxing.

I then trained legs, calfs and abs hypertrophy style, used machines as i was very tired after the volume above.

Target Diet 2800 cals, 150 gram protein.

Actual Diet 2800 cals, 155 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 9 (20/01/16)*

Rest today, needed it as well! called out last night didnt get home until the early hours! only had about 3 hours sleep! hopefully get an early night tonight.

Havent counted calories today, ive just eaten what i liked, ive kept it pretty nutritious. ill be back counting tomorrow. Lots of fruit, weetabix, chicken, protein shakes, protein bar.

recovery training day tomorrow so should be easy enough.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 10 (21/01/16)*

Today was meant to be a recovery training day but i missed it, woke up at 0400 for the gym, felt so tired i just went back to sleep, only woke up twice during the night.

i was called out again yesterday evening and felt shattered when i went to bed.

Target diet 2800 cals and 150 gram protein.

Actual diet 2816 cals and 142 gram protein.

I was thinking of catching up on my training tomorrow but decided to just wait until Saturday for intensity day.

considering training less on call out week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 11 (22/01/16)*

Another rest day, needed it.

going to have to swap tomorrows workout with Sunday rest day as im working Sunday, so will be having my extra bed time tomorrow instead of sunday.

off call! going to have a few beers, movie and take away!

(loss in the family, someone close, so my head is a bit wobbly! so not 100% focused) anyway will be back on track within the next week!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 12 (23/01/16)*

Went out on a good long dog walk then went to pick out a black suit! hate wearing suits very uncomfortable.

early night tonight, up early tomorrow. not a fan of the over time but needs must.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 13 (24/01/16)*

Woke up deaf in my right ear! went to work thought it might clear, didnt! spent the last few hours in the walk in centre, nurse says i have a build up of wax, told me to stop cleaning my ears with cotton buds and to get some ear drops. no better yet, the pressure feels very strong, looking forward to this going!

No training today.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 14 (25/01/16)*

Deaf as a post! funeral tomorrow! loads of work to do!

this is going to be a bust until next week really. so ill just post for post sake until then.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Been a tough week, my head has not been into training or anything really, been working double shifts, shaking off the deaf ear and a funeral.

Getting back on track tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Well a week behind. lost the motivation. fuk it!

I have 14 weeks to get in great shape! so going hard at it. training is being upped, changed out to a type of Bulgarian method (aim for 85% of 1RM everyday go higher if i feel it, dont if i dont) , hitting squats and bench each day, adding cardio in soon and smashing a 14 week cycle, started today test c 400mg each week (will be adding other compounds a long the way. diet will be the same aiming for around 2600 cals and lowering as i go.

*Day 1 (08/02/16)*

up at 0445, gym for 0500, bench (worked up to 85% 1RM, 75kg x3)/ Squat (upto 85% 1RM, 110kg x2)

did some front squats and deadlifts.

*Diet*

2743 cals, 203 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 2 (09/02/16)*

at the gym for 0500, felt so fukin sore after yesterdays workout when i woke up! pushed myself and after a warm up i felt fine, bench (worked upto 75kg x3 then a few back off sets) squat(worked upto 110kg x2 then a few back off sets) hit up some accessory work for back, close and wide grip pull downs and low rows.

Feeling very hungry today!

*Diet*

2829 cals, 177 gram of protein.

yesterday i had my first injection of 200mg test c, 500iu HCG and 0.5mg arimedex.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 3 (10/02/16)*

Again at the gym for 0500, hit the bench and squats for the same as yesterday, worked upto 85% 1RM @ 75kgx3 and 110kgx2 respectively. still feeling a sore today but felt a lot more tired, need to ride the dark times before i start feeling better. Did shoulders accessory work, machine press, machine raises and trap/deltoid machine.

*Diet*

2362 cals, 200 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 4 (11/02/16)*

Gym at 0500, feeling a little drained when a woke, pushed myself and went to the gym. glad i did, felt good once i warmed up. Bench hit the min requirement of 85% 1RM @ 75kg (decided to push a little more and got an easy 80kg x 2). Squat hit the required numbers 110kg x 2 (no belt, i normally use a belt over 100kg) Hit arms for the accessory work, eze curls, rope curls, rope tris.

Had second shot of 200mg test c, 500iu hcg and 0.5mg arimedex.

*Diet*

2726 cals, 178 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 5 (12/02/16)*

Gym at 0500, feeling a little drained this morning. bench worked upto 80kx2 again, squat worked upto 110kg no belt. hit calfs, hams and abs for accessory work.

*Diet*

2629 cals, 197 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 6 (13/02/16)*

Gym for 0600 today, so nice hour extra in bed. Decided to change up the routine for today, hit strict press over bench and deadlifts over squats. Worked up to my 1RM on the press of 70kgx 1 (went up quite well, could have got 72.5kg but decided to stop there) Hit a new PR on deadlift!! very happy since ive not trained them heavy for ages worked up to a new 1RM of 150kg (went up easy with no chalk or getting myself worked up! very pleased) Hit chest for accessory work, pec deck and machine press.

i will have a rest day tomorrow since i deviated from the plan and hit maxes.

*Diet*

No counting macros or calories today and i will have some GnTs tonight.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 7 (14/02/16)*

No gym today. decided on having a recovery day, been on a nice long walk with the dog.

*Diet*

not counting calories today.

ive had banana, apple and alpen for breakfast

mcdonalds double cheese burger and fries for dinner

homemade beef stew with potatoes for tea

large chocolate protein shake with banana and peanut butter for super

few biscuits through out the day.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 8 (15/02/16)*

Gym for 0500, had a decent session, Bench, worked up to 82.5kg x 1 (went up easy enough), Squat, worked upto 120kgx 1 (with belt, went up pretty easy). Hit hams, calfs and abs for accessory work.

Had 3rd injection of test c 200mg, 500iu HCG and 0.5mg arimedex.

*Diet*

2392 cals, 182 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 9 (16/02/16)*

Had to hit the gym earlier today due to work, so at the gym for 0430, needed to make it sharp as well, bench worked up to 75kg x4 (went up easy) squat worked up to 110kgx 2 (felt heavy! with belt an all) hit chest for accessory work, incline dbell bench and incline flys 4x12 each.

*Diet*

2553 cals, 180 gram protein. (had a few biscuits, not counted!)


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 10 (17/02/16)*

Back in at 0500 this morning, woke up feeling drained and not motivated, give myself a shake and got my ass to the gym. glad i did!!

decided to go for PRs on strict press and squats (as im doing a double shift at work and will not be training tomorrow)

Press worked upto a new PR of 72.5kg x 1 (went up with effort, think itl take a while to beat this, might not get the 80kg this year)

Squat, worked upto a new PR of 140kg x 1 (went up smooth, def have more in the tank, will easily hit my target for this year!) very pleased with this, nice feeling having 3 plates each side of the bar! looking forward to bench PR effort, be nice having 2 plates each side for that!.

*Diet*

not counting today.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 11 (18/02/16)*

Rest day, did night shift last night after a day shift so foooked today!.

4th injection 200mg test c, 500 iu HCG and 0,5 mg arimidex.

*Diet*

ha no diet today! eat eat eat!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 12 (19/02/16)*

Decided to take another rest day and catch up on a few hours sleep.

*Diet*

no counting today. wont be counting all wknd.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 13 (20/02/16)*

At the gym for 0600, had to talk myself into going! had a good session once there, bench, worked up to 95kg x 1 (New PR, went up ok, reckon ill get my goal for this year pretty easy). Squat, worked up to 110kg x 4 (feeling good, went up smooth)

going to add some oxy in to the mix from monday, starting off at 25mg a day.

*Diet*

No counting today,eat eat this wknd. (going to tighten up diet from monday)


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 14 (21/02/16)*

Hit the gym for 0600, feeling a bit sore today, bench, worked up to 75kg x 4 (easy up), squat worked up to 110kg x2 (easy enough, no belt) did some accessory work for bis and tris.

i will be upping the 85% 1RM on all main exercises as i have new PR for all them. i will be adding in 2 sessions of 250 cals of MISS cardio form next week and lowering calories to 2200 cals for 5/6 days a week. I have been concentrating on getting strength up lately and not focusing on my physique goal for this year. Im on holiday in 12 weeks, so time to lose some BF%.

*Diet*

eat eat eat!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 15 (22/02/16)*

no gym today, did not sleep well at all so fuked the gym off!

5th injection of test C 200mg, 500i,u HCG, 10mg nolvadex (substituting arimedex while on Oxy) 25mg oxy.

*Diet*

2305 cals, 186 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 16 (23/02/16)*

Hit the gym at 0500, both power racks were being used, so did dumbell chest press, worked up to 40kg. Then did leg press, worked up to 300kg. calves and abs for accessory work. Then i did 250 cals MISS cardio on the cross trainer.

25mg Oxy and 10mg nolvadex.

*Diet*

2259 calories, 201 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 17 (24/02/16)*

Hit the gym for 0500, feeling really tired and achy this morning. gym work was ok, bench, worked up to 80kgx2 (went up easy). squat, worked up to 117.5kg x 1 (went up easy, no belt). Back accessory work, CGPD, dbel rows, shrugs and trap machine.

25mg Oxy and 10mg nolvadex.

i have just received my supplements to help with high blood pressure, beetroot extract, dandelion extract, vit d3, ubequnol and i also got some pregnalone.

*Diet*

calories 2383, 198 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 18 (25/02/16)*

At the gym for 0500, had a decent nights sleep last night. Bench, worked up to 80kg x 2 (went up ok), squat, worked up to 117.5kg x 1 (went up ok). had to cut gym short as i was called out.

6th injection test c 200mg, 500 iu HCG,25mg Oxy and 10mg nolva.

*Diet*

2164 calories, 165 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 19 (26/02/16)*

Hit the gym at 0445 today, another good nights sleep, only woke the once for a slash! must be one of the new supplements i have started taking. feeling sore all over at the min. Anyway bench, worked up to 80kg x 2 (went up smooth), squat, worked up to 117.5kg x 2 (went up ok, belt on, went up ok) hit shoulders and abs as accessory work., machine press, machine side raises and machine abs. Then i did 250 cals MISS cardio on the cross trainer.

25mg oxy and 10mg nolva. (going to increase oxy dose to 50mg from monday)

*Diet*

2335 calories, 206 gram of protein. (feel like i need more food BUT im going to wait until sunday and have cheat/re feed day!. Im at a party tomorrow evening so no diet sunday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 20 (27/02/16)*

Hit the gym for 0545 today, nice hour extra in bed! slept ok last night. Bench, worked up to 100kgx1 (NEW PR, went up with effort)

Deads, worked up to 160kgx1 (NEW PR, went up hard!) arm work for accessory.

very happy to hit my years targets this early on! in a calorie deficit an all! i will be doing another week on the bulgarian method and try and beat my squat and press next wknd, then i will be doing a more hypotrophy workout until my mates stag in may. ill not be strength training again until September and ill be eating BIG, see what i can shift.

*Diet*

not counting today or tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 21 (28/02/16)*

No gym today, resting/recovering. At a party last night drank lots (no other stuff though) so feeling like shite today! anyway just going too sit and watch TV all day.

*Diet*

i dont fuking think so! ha


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 22 (29/02/16)*

Recovery day, had a good night sleep last night, full 8 hours! (very unusual for me) decided to take a rest day.

7th injection 200mg test c, 500i,u hcg, 10mg nolva, 50mg oxy.

*Diet*

2419 calories, 169 gram of protein.

changed up a few little bits today, using almond milk over cow milk, using a light bertoli spread over lurpack.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 23 (01/03/16)*

Decided to have another recovery day.

50mg oxy and 10mg nolva

*Diet*

2257 calories, 150 gram of protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 24 (02/03/16)*

Woke up this morning, got ready for the gym, car did not start! wont have transport until friday so taking another 2 days rest.

50mg Oxy, 10mg nolva

*Diet*

2448 calories, 162 gram of protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 25 (03/03/16)*

No car, no gym!

200mg test c, 50mg oxy, 500i,u hcg, 10mg nolva

*Diet*

2266 calories, 139 gram of protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 26 (04/03/16)*

Hit the gym for 0445, last day of this 4 week bulgarian style training, worked really well! today bench, worked up to 80kgx2 (went up smooth). squat, worked up to 150kg!! get in (new PR, very happy with that) having tomorrow off, then starting a new plan for 10 weeks (main goal to lose fat and keep muscle, not trying to increase strength, just keep it up there)

also hit legs after, leg press, calf raise, leg curl.

then 250 cals of MISS cardio.

50mg oxy, 10mg nolva.

*Diet*

2260 calories, 160 gram protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 27 (05/03/16)*

No gym today.

50mg oxy, 10mg nolva

*Diet*

No diet


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 28 (06/03/16)*

No gym today.

*Diet*

No diet


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Decided to change things up, i have hit my strength goals already for this year and i have a holiday in 10 weeks time, so im going to concentrate on my body fat percentage goal. the next 10 weeks will be spent cutting. My weight has rocketed up! 15st 1lb this morning. aim will be 13st 0lb for my hol. Im stopping the Oxy and keeping them for September. Im going to lower test c dose down to 200mg a week from 400mg and add in low dose tren ace at 30mg ed (might raise as i go on). i will add winstrol, t3 and maybe clen 6 weeks out. Hcg will be kept the same at 500i.u x 2 a week. arimedex at 0.5 mg x 2 a week and caber on hand.

training will be as often as possible and rest when i have to. 4 day split, Legs...chest, calf,abs....back,traps,bis....shoulders, tris....repeat with rest or no rest bewteen, just see how i feel. cardio will be often as possible also.

diet will be the same at 2300 cals, lowering if im not losing weight. hoping the cardio, low dose tren and extra intensity will suffice to lose the weight.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 29 (07/03/16)*

at the gym for 0445, trained chest, calfs and abs.

chest-Bbel press, Dbell inc press, cable chest, machine press, pec dec. abs-dec sit ups, ab machine. calfs-calf machine heavy and light.

250 cals MISS cardio.

30mg tren a, 0,5mg arimedex, 500 i,u HCG.

*Diet*

calories 1922, 166 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 30 (08/03/16)*

gym for 0445, trained back, traps and bis.

bbell rows, CGPD, Dbell rows, hammer lat machine, eze curls, rope curls, shrugs, trap machine.

250 cals MISS cardio

30mg tren ace.

*Diet*

calories 2194, 174 gram of protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 31 (09/03/16)*

feeling sore all over today!

Hit the gym for 0445, trained shoulders and triceps.

mill press, dbell seat press, arnold press, machine delts, machine press, rope tris.

250 cals MISS cardio

30mg tren ace.

*Diet*

calories 2246, 182 gram of protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 32 (10/03/16)*

again feeling very sore

hit the gym for 0445, trained legs

squat, calf raise, Romanian deads, leg press, leg extension, ham curls.

no cardio (feeling very weak after todays work out)

30 mg tren ace, 200mg test c, 500i,u HCG, 0,5mg arimidex

*Diet*

could of easily binged today! feeling very hungry.

calories 2005, 170 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 33 (11/03/16)*

had to miss the gym today due to starting work early.

30mg tren ace

*Diet*

calories 2247, 135 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 34 (12/03/16)*

At the gym for 0530, trained chest, calfs and abs.

dbell inc press, dbell inc flys, calf machine heavy, abb machine heavy, peck deck, calf machine light, machine press, abb machne light.

250 cals MISS cardio.

30mg tren ace

*Diet*

bit of a guess today as i took my mam out for dinner.

calories 2500ish, 150 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 35 (13/03/16)*

Hit the gym for 0530, trained back, traps and biceps.

WGPD, low rows, deadlifts, shrugs, eze curls, trap machine, cable bi curls,

250 cals MISS cardio.

30mg tren ace

*Diet*

calories 2037, 170 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 36 (14/03/16)*

At the gym for 0415, trained shoulders and tris

seat dbell press, side raise, machine press, machine side raise, tricep cable push downs, push press

250 cals MISS cardio.

Not going to be able to make the gym the next 2 days as i will not have transport.

30mg tren ace. 1mg arimidex. 500i.u hcg

ive bought some mast p to add to my cycle for the last 8 weeks. goint to up tren dose to 40mg each day and use the mast at 60mg each day.

*Diet*

calories 2373, 154 gram of protein


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> *Day 36 (14/03/16)*
> 
> At the gym for 0415, trained shoulders and tris
> 
> ...


 Sounds like it's all going to plan mate


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like it's all going to plan mate


 Cheers mate, its going well. another lowering of calories next week should see the fat melt off!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

coke said:


> Cheers mate, its going well. another lowering of calories next week should see the fat melt off!


 Good stuff mate


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 37 (15/03/16)*

no gym today as i have no transport.

weighed in at 14st.7lb.2oz, thats nearly 8lbs in a week (obviously most of that is water but at least it means im heading in the right direction)

30mg tren ace.

*Diet*

calories 2169, 153 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 38 (16/03/16)*

again no gym, no transport.

back in the gym tomorrow morning, im on holiday from work until next tuesday so diet and training will be taking a back seat to some well deserved fun and chill time! going to try and not go to mad on the diet and ill be hitting the gym as much as possible.

*Diet*

calories 2213, 155 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 39 (17/03/16)*

hit the gym for 0430, trained Legs

squat 5x5, calf raise, romanian deads, leg press, ham curl, leg curl.

250 cals MISS cardio.

upping the dose of tren

tren ace 40mg, 200mg test c, 500i.u hcg, 1mg arimidex

*Diet*

not today folks!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 40 (18/03/16)*

no gym today.

tren ace 40mg

*Diet*

no counting today.

had a good drink last night, smashed in the Proseco! feeling rough today, be a few days to recover.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 41 (19/03/16)*

no gym today

tren ace 40mg, mast p 90mg (will be 60mg normally, i just have some shree to use up and that is 150mg ml)

*Diet*

no counting today, feeling better today, just tired.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 42 (20/03/16)*

no gym today, one more day off work tomorrow but ill be back in the gym, no diet though until tuesday.

tren ace 40mg, mast P 90mg

*Diet*

no counting today. i have a pain in the back, right hand side kidney level.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

been ill as fuk! my blood pressure went very high (could of been high a while to be fair) really bad kidney pain, sickness, shites, weakness, no appetite! stopped all gear and been to docs. still feeling bad.

just thought i would up date.

be back when im better


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

feeling a bit better now! had results from piss test, nothing showed up!. so booked in for a blood test next week. going to get back to the gym tomorrow. will only be taking my TRT dose until i have the all clear. either way ill be knocking tren on the head for the foreseeable future, the longest ive managed with 3 attempts is 2 weeks! i just start feeling ill and run down, and i get a sort of dark cloud over my mind, nothing bad just irritable. plus my blood pressure being high can not be good. ill be getting regular blood work from now on in, every 3 months to keep a close eye on myself (my health has to come first over anything else)


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 43-49 *

sick as fuk!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 50 (28/03/16)*

went for 0630. trained legs then did 250 cals of MISS cardio, just a light session, easing back in.

wont be dieting today, will get sorted for tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 51 (29/03/16)*

at the gym for 0445, push day, chest, shoulders and tris.

250 cals MISS cardio.

had 100mg test c (every 5 days, works out a t 175mg a week)

*Diet*

aiming for less than 1800 each day and 130-150 gram of protein

Calories 1776, Protein 134g

booked in for blood test later this week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 52 (30/03/16)*

at the gym for 0445, trained pull, back,traps and bis, also abb work

250 cals MISS cardio.

had a really grinding day and havent stopped! managed to keep calories good but ended up very low on protein.

*Diet*

Calories 1892, Protein 63 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 53 (31/03/16)*

no gym today, rest.

*Diet*

Calories 1896, Protein 126 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 54 (01/04/16)*

Hit the gym for 0445, trained legs, high volume session today.

250 cals MISS cardio.

Had bloods taken today, full blood count and PSA. (i will alternate between PSA and testosterone every 3 months)

*Diet*

Calories 1668, Protein 135 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 55 (02/04/16)*

At the gym for 0545, push day, chest, shoulders and tris.high volume session.

300 cals MISS cardio (upped my cals burned to 300)

100 mg Test c, (adding in mast p for the next 6 weeks) 75mg mast p

*Diet*

Calories 1750, Protein 160 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 56 (03/04/16)*

at the gym for 0530, pull day, back, bis and traps. abs

300 cals MISS cardio

75mg mast p, 0.5mg arimedex, 500 i.u hcg

purchased some sibutramine to help with hunger pains as i will be lowering cals to below 1600 from next week.

weight- 14st 0lbs 8oz ( happy with this, down 14lbs overall, though only half that will be fat) aim is to get to 13st in the next 6 weeks.

*Diet*

Calories 1808, Protein 139 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 57 (04/04/16)*

Hit the gym for 0430, trained legs (just used machines as i have pulled a muscle in my neck!) had a good high volume session

300 cals MISS cardio. will be taking a rest day tomorrow.

75mg mast p.

*Diet*

Calories 1742, Protein 133 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 58 (05/04/16)*

No gym today, rest day. (had a sly little weigh in to see how my target is coming along, nice surprise 13st 12lbs 8oz lightest ive been for a few year)

75mg mast p

*Diet*

Calories 1767, Protein 128 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 59 (06/04/16)*

Gutted! had to miss the gym this morning, left my gym keys in my work van that broke down last night!

75mg mast p

*Diet*

Calories 1610, Protein 137 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 60 (07/04/16)*

Hit the gym for 0445, Push day, chest, shoulders and tris.

high volume session.

75mg mast p

300 cals MISS cardio

*Diet*

Calories 1472, Protein 114 grams. (no appetite at all today, which is weird as im normally starving)


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 61 (08/04/16)*

Hit the gym for 0430, Pull day, back, traps and bis.

decent session with machines (pulled a muscle in my neck last week and cant seem to shake it off)

75mg mast p

300 cals MISS cardio

weighed in at 194lbs this morning.

*Diet*

Out for a meal and a few drinks tonight so diet will be forgotten until Sunday!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 62 (09/04/16)*

no gym (hung over and eating what i like)

75mg mast p, 500 i.u HCG

received my blood test results (pleasantly surprised, a few elevated levels. will test again in 12 weeks)

*Diet*

not today


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 63 (10/04/16)*

Hit the gym for 0545, trained legs. good high volume session

upped my cardio cals to 350

350 cals MISS cardio

75mg mast p

*Diet*

Calories 2048, Protein 137 grams (went over a little but overall happy)

i will be dropping calories again from tomorrow, aiming for below 1500 each day.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 64 (11/04/16)*

Hit the gym for 0415, Push day, chest, shoulders and tris. good workout, high volume using machines.

350 cals MISS cardio

75mg mast p

*Diet*

Not lowering calories until next week now.

Calories 1780, Protein 122 grams


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 65 (12/04/16)*

no gym today, no transport.

75mg mast p, 100mg test c.

*Diet*

Calories 1797, Protein 152 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 66 (13/04/16)*

at the gym for 0400, pull day, trained back, traps and bis also abbs, high volume session.

350 cals MISS cardio

75mg mast p, 0.5 mg arimedex, 300 i.u HCG

*Diet *

calories 1718, Protein 123 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 67 (14/03/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, leg day. high volume session with machines (my neck is feeling a bit better, so hopefully i can add bbell work back in next week)

350 cals MISS cardio

75mg mast p

*Diet*

calories 1832, Protein 111 grams


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 68 (15/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, push day, chest,shoulders and tris

350 cals MISS cardio

75mg mast p

*Diet*

Calories 1848, Protein 119 grams.

out for nice session tomorrow night! lots of drink and snif! get in! not been on it since boxing day. diet will be good tomorrow, will have Sunday and Monday off diet.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 69 (16/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0500, pull day, had a good high volume session, neck still playing up!

400 cals MISS cardio

75mg mast p

*Diet *

fasted most of day and had one large meal when i was out and about, had a good d and d saturday night that went in sunday! felt the pace for the past few days! ha, knew it would happen though not bothered as its only once or twice a year now.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 70 (17/04/16)*

no

*Diet*

no


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 71 (18/04/16)*

Nice days holiday, no training.

*Diet*

not today


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 72 (19/04/16)*

no gym today, still recovering.

*Diet*

back on track, though not counting calories.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 73 (20/04/16)*

no gym today

*Diet*

just keeping up with the fasting and with a protein bar if hungry then big meal in the evening.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 74 (21/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, push day. went heavier lower reps on compounds then higher reps on isolation.

300 cals MISS cardio

90 mg mast p, 300i.u hcg.

*Diet*

not counting cals at the min, fasting for most of the day, eating a protein bar in the afternoon and then a big meal in the evening.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 75 (22/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, pull day, same as yesterday.

300 cals MISS cardio

90 mg mast p

*Diet*

fasting with big evening meal.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 76 (23/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0500, leg day ( favourite day!) smashed the session, high volume. fuking neck still sore! pulled it again yesterday! 4 weeks av had a dead neck.

300 cals MISS cardio

adding in 50mg winny tabs for the next 3 weeks. also nolva and arimedex.

100 mg test c, 90 mg mast p, 50mg winny, 10mg nolva and 1mg arimedex.

also bought some cialis, start taking that as soon as it comes.

*Diet*

no diet today. (back counting calories from tomorrow with the fasting i have been doing the past week) after last weeks blow out im still at 194lbs so happy with that. aiming to lose 4lbs a week for 3 weeks, 2lbs would be good though.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 77 (24/04/16)*

Rest day.

90 mg mast p, 50mg winny, 10mg nolva.

*Diet*

not today.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 78 (25/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, push day. high volume workout (trying to not hurt neck any more)

90 mg mast p, 50mg winny, 10mg nolva, 1mg arimedex.

300 cals MISS cardio

*Diet*

fasted until 1300 then had protein bar, big meal and late night snack.

calories 1995. Protein 130 gram


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 79 (26/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, pull day. high volume, no trap work since im trying to heal the old neck.

90 mg mast p, 50mg winny, 10mg nolva, 5 mg cialis

300 cals MISS cardio

*Diet*

decided to count calories again ha, need to focus and lose as much as possible the next few weeks.

continuing with the fasting though

calories 1801, protein 130 gram.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 80 (27/04/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, leg day, good session, first squats in over a month, neck feeling a little better.

90 mg mast p, 50 mg winny, 10 mg nolva. 5 mg cialis.

300 cals MISS cardio

weighed 194lbs, all the pigging out has not pushed me any higher so thats good motivation to stay on track.

*Diet*

calories 1849, protein 142 gram.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 81 (28/04/16)*

no gym today, did a double shift at work.

90 mg mast p, 50 mg winny, 10 mg nolva. 5 mg cialis

weighed in at 193.2lbs

*Diet*

Calories 1826, protein 128 grams


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 82 (29/04/16)*

at the gym for 0415, push day, had a good session high volume.

300 cals MISS cardio

90 mg mast p, 50 mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 1 mg arimedex, 5 mg cialis

*Diet*

Calories 1837, Protein 147 grams


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 83 (30/04/16)*

at the gym for 0515, pull day, had a great work out.

300 cals MISS cardio

90 mg mast, 100 mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 5 mg cialis, 300 iu hcg

*Diet*

Calories 1848, Protein 128 gram.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 84 (01/05/16)*

at the gym for 0515, leg day, had a good high volume session, hack squats, calve raise, leg press and leg extensions.

300 cals MISS cardio

90 mg mast p, 100mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 5 mg cialis, 300 iu hcg

weighed in at 192.3lbs, 10lbs away from my target of 182lbs by 14th May

*Diet*

could not count fully as went out for tea, though itl be around 1800 cals.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 85 (02/05/16)*

at the gym for 0515, push day, chest, shoulder and tris. nice work out with dbells and machines.

300 cals MISS cardio

90 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 5 mg cialis, 300 iu hcg

*Diet*

Calories 1829, Protein 122 grams.

going to have a mini refeed on Wednesday night as i am away with work. then i will be lowering calories from Thursday until a go away. Thinking of adding in HIIT also


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 86 (03/05/16)*

had to miss the gym as i was called out early hours! gutted as i have to miss the next 2 days as i am away with work.

90 mg mast p, 50 mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 5 mg cialis, 300 i.u hcg

*Diet*

havent counted today but will be under 1800.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 87 (04/05/16)*

away with work. had a proper blow out on the food! smashed food all day. anything i wanted i had. no training

90 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 5 mg cialis

*Diet*

mccdonalds breaky, sweets, choc, crisps, sausage roll, sandwich, pop, Chinese takeaway, brownie, energy drinks

pigged right out and enjoyed it all bar the sausage roll.

*Day 88 (05/05/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, pull day, had a decent session on back and bis.

300 cals MISS cardio, 4 rounds 15 sec HIIT with 45 sec in between.

90 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 5 mg cialis, 300 i,u hcg

*Diet*

Calories 1422, Protein 120 gram.

will be eating as low as possible until saturday 14th may.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 89 (06/05/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, leg day, high volume squats, calve raises and rack pulls. good session

300 cals miss cardio, 4 rounds of 15 sec hiit

90 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 10 mg nolva, 5 mg cialis

*Diet*

could not be arsed to be hungry today, roped into working all wknd so im in no mood to be hungry on top, so will have a slack weekend.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 90 (07/05/16)*

no gym today, needed some extra sleep....at work today!

90 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 1 mg arimedex, 5 mg cilais

*Diet*

not today.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 91 (08/05/16)*

hit the the gym for 0445, push day, good session chest. shoulders and tris...did some abb work at the end.

300 cal MISS cardio

90 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 1 mg arimedex, 5 mg cialis, 500 i.u hcg

at work again today! then lay in the garden and got some sunshine.

*Diet*

no thanks


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 92 (09/05/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, pull day, nice high volume session back and bis.

300 cals MISS cardio

90 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 1 mg arimedex, 5 mg cialis, 500 i.u hcg

*Diet*

under 1800 cals

*Day 93 (10/05/16)*

hit the gym for 0415, leg day, very high volume on legs using machines.

300 cals MISS cardio

100 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 1 mg arimedex, 5 mg cialis, 500 i.u hcg

*Diet*

under 1800 cals


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 94 (11/05/16)*

at the gym for 0415, push day, good high volume session on machines.

300 cals MISS cardio

150 mg mast p, 100 mg winny, 1 mg arimedex, 5 mg cialis, 500 i.u hcg

this was my last shot of mast p, been on 5 weeks, got on really well with this compound so thats good to know for when i have 10% BF.

*Diet*

under 1800 cals


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 95 (12/05/16)*

at the gym for 0415, pull day, nice high volume session, back, traps and biceps.

300 cals MISS cardio

100 mg winny, 0.5 mg arimedex, 5 mg cialis, 500 i.u hcg

*Diet*

under 2000 cals. doing a double shift today so had a few more cals.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Any pics?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Nara said:


> Any pics?


 No mate. Not really one for pics.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 96 (13/05/16)*

at the gym for 0415, leg day, back squats high volume then machine work. good session

300 cals MISS cardio

100 mg winny, 0.5 mg arimedex, 5 mg cialis, 1000 i.u hcg

last day of winny, going a stag wknd tomorrow so will be having lots of alcohol and a few reccies! off work all next week so diet will be out the window!! will hit the gym a few times though. then i will be changing things up a bit with training and eat at maintenance for a few weeks.

smashing in the NAC , ubiquinol and hcg for the next 24 hours.

*Diet*

below 1800 cals


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Fukin hell! what a mental few days! great time on a stag, couldn't of hoped for a better time!! laugh a minute!!

still trying to recover, be back in gym and on diet next week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok back at it from tomorrow. changing things up a bit. it was taking its toll training nearly every day. my goals are changing slightly, i still want to look decent and get stronger but i also want to get extremely fit and get back into mma with thoughts of having some ammy fights.

my next holiday is the end of august and i want to look good for this. the next 6 weeks i will be eating around maintenance cals roughly around 2200 cals maybe a bit more. Ill be adding in some running and gradually more types of conditioning/fitness work. ill be hitting the weights for strength mainly and ill be on TRT dose test c at 175mg each week. Im away for a long wknd next week with the girlfriend and dog so will be relaxing.

Training below, going to keep it simple and add more as i progress. will be combining compounds with body weight exercise and if i feel ok some higher volume isolation work. ive not decided on rep/ set range yet.

Tues - Squat, Bench, Pull ups, dips

Thurs - Deads, Mill Press, rows, press ups

Sat - Squat, Bench, Pull ups, dips

Mon, Wed, Fri will be used for cardio/fitness work. adding as i go.

Sun will be rest.

after this 6 weeks i will be 6 weeks out from my holiday so will more than likely go on a hard cut and add some extra gear. i didnt hit my exact goal of 13 stone before the stag but was happy with 13.6 and my shape was ok, around 20% BF maybe a little lower. anyway i was happy and that is all that counts. would be very happy if im around 15% maybe an abb showing by august. haha


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*23/05/16*

*weight 14.3 *( quite a bit of that will be water weight, hoping to get to 13.12 ish by friday then try and maintain that for the 6 weeks or lose slowly but not go over fridays weight, if i start going up i will lower calories)

Back on track today.

No gym as today will be either cardio or rest day, i chose rest.

*diet *

calorie 2290, protein 140 gram.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*24/05/16*

Ended up going to the gym for 0250 this morning! woke up at 0200 and could not get back to sleep so just though fuk it!

started my new plan today

good 10 min dynamique warm up, warm up on each exercise also

sqauts 5 x [email protected] 90kg, AMRAP last set of 9

bench 5 x [email protected] 62.5kg AMRAP last set of 12

wide grip pull ups, haha what a joke can only manage 2! so did negatives (going to have to start real slow on these)

Dips 5 x [email protected](B=body weight) AMRAP last set of 8

abb machine

adding 5 kg to lower body lifts, 2.5 kg to upper body lifts and 1.25kg to bodyweight lifts each week.

managed to jar my neck again at work!! fukin heard it rip, sik as a cent! anyway loads ibuprofen for the next few days.

hoping to do a run tomorrow morning but maybe take it as a rest instead. we will see.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*25/05/16*

Used today as a rest instead of cardio, slept really well last night! very deep and no way i was disturbing that for a run! My neck is sore but just been popping ibuprofen all day.

back in the gym tomorrow a.m looking forward to it.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*26/05/16*

Up and at the gym for 0415, another 5 x 5 session. good 10 minute warm up. downloaded some new music so had that blasting on the headphones.

Mill Press 5 x 5 (50kg) AMRAP last set of 9

Deads 5 x 5 (100kg) no AMRAP

B Rows 5 x 5 (70kg) AMRAP last set of 10

Press ups 3 x 20 (B)

not really been sticking to a diet this week, will be weighing myself tomorrow, if i have gained weight i will tighten up the diet. back at work tonight for second shift today so will not be doing anything tomorrow. im away for the wknd so wont be training now until next tuesday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*31/05/16*

Had a great wknd at the Lakes, great weather, great digs, great food, great walks! loved it.

im off work until thursday so just relaxing, getting some shopping done and hitting the pics to see captain America. back at the gym tomorrow and back on diet on thursday.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Love the lakes. Heading to Dalton-In-Furness this weekend but to take the kids to the Zoo.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Love the lakes. Heading to Dalton-In-Furness this weekend but to take the kids to the Zoo.


 I mate it is a beautiful place! ha must be crazy busy taking the kids out! imagine itl be non stop for you all day!

never been to that zoo, we went to south lakes safari zoo a few years back, really good day out.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> I mate it is a beautiful place! ha must be crazy busy taking the kids out! imagine itl be non stop for you all day!
> 
> never been to that zoo, we went to *south lakes safari zoo* a few years back, really good day out.


 Yeah that's where we are going mate.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Yeah that's where we are going mate.


 hope its good weather for yous, you will have a great day if it is. the kangaroos and wallabies just kick about in the open and you can feed them, ha i was like a big kid.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> hope its good weather for yous, you will have a great day if it is. the kangaroos and wallabies just kick about in the open and you can feed them, ha i was like a big kid.


 yeah should be decent day. I reckon I can get there in 2 hours from where we live so will make a full day of it.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> yeah should be decent day. I reckon I can get there in 2 hours from where we live so will make a full day of it.


 i its about the same from my end (Newcastle), about 2.20 mins on a good run.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> i its about the same from my end (Newcastle), about 2.20 mins on a good run.


 I'm in Darlo lol


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> I'm in Darlo lol


 nice one! north east lad eh!

you training at hanumans?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> nice one! north east lad eh!
> 
> you training at hanumans?


 Yeah. I trained there many moons ago when I was fighting Thai and have recently gone back for the MMA. Bonus is that the gym has just moved onto the industrial estate next to my house :thumb


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

must be great living right on the door step! no excuses then though haha.

It has a great rep that gym mate! you will do well. (obviously you know this since you have fought before! ha)


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> must be great living right on the door step! no excuses then though haha.
> 
> It has a great rep that gym mate! you will do well. (obviously you know this since you have fought before! ha)


 Yeah Craig is a great Thai coach, one of the best in UK. And the MMA coach has bags of knowledge and experience so I've got it made for me really.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Yeah Craig is a great Thai coach, one of the best in UK. And the MMA coach has bags of knowledge and experience so I've got it made for me really.


 certainly have mate, are you planning on fighting?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> certainly have mate, are you planning on fighting?


 Yeah deffo, I can't not haha I think once you've trained and fought before then when you go back it's inevitable. My stand up is a decent standard so my main focus getting my ground work up to standard and also dropping back down in weight a bit.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Good for you, ive never had a fight so cant comment on that but i would love to have an ammy fight at least, that will be my aim for next year, going to start back in september, see if i can get my weight low enough. trained on and off for years and thought about it a few times but always talked myself out of it in the end.

what weight would you be aiming to fight at and what level?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Yeah deffo, I can't not haha I think once you've trained and fought before then when you go back it's inevitable. My stand up is a decent standard so my main focus getting my ground work up to standard and also dropping back down in weight a bit.


 Good for you, ive never had a fight so cant comment on that but i would love to have an ammy fight at least, that will be my aim for next year, going to start back in september, see if i can get my weight low enough. trained on and off for years and thought about it a few times but always talked myself out of it in the end.

what weight would you be aiming to fight at and what level?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> Good for you, ive never had a fight so cant comment on that but i would love to have an ammy fight at least, that will be my aim for next year, going to start back in september, see if i can get my weight low enough. trained on and off for years and thought about it a few times but always talked myself out of it in the end.
> 
> what weight would you be aiming to fight at and what level?


 Middleweight 84kg. Amateur or semi-pro. Basically the rules where there's no ground and pound to the head.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*01/06/15*

last day of eating and doing what i like! having 3 weeks off alcohol and eating crap. went to the pics today, got gallery seats so enjoyed the free nachos and cheese!

having a dominos tonight then early night, taking a zoppy as i want a really good night sleep.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Middleweight 84kg. Amateur or semi-pro. Basically the rules where there's no ground and pound to the head.


 Sounds like a good plan to me mate, good luck!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*02/06/16*

weighed in at 14st 4lbs this morning. starting diet at 2500 cals with 150 gram of protein. will hit this pretty much bang on every day the next 3 weeks, trying to find my maintenance cals. will weigh in on sunday a.m every week. No training today, easing back into it, will be going for a run tomorrow morning. trying to figure out if its best for strength to train 3 or 4 days a week. had my 10 day shot of 200 mg tes c TRT

hit my target for today.....

cals 2465 and 153 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*03/06/16*

Fitness day, up for 0500 and out for a 2 mile run, purchased some fell running trainers so broke them in. they are very comfortable. im taking up hiking with my girlfriend and fell/trail running with a couple of mates, i will use this as my cardio conditioning for my mma/thai boxing. (starting in september.

feeling a bit tired off the run as it was my first one in ages!. im on call this wknd so not doing anything much, hitting the gym tomorrow a.m for strength session (unless im called out) god father on sunday for my best mate.

cals 2493 and 167 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*04/06/16*

well got called out last night! didnt get home until early hours so strength session fuked!! pissed off! Instead i went for a another 2 mile run better than nothing eh! next planned strength session will be monday (again depending on call outs!) looking forward to watching the UFC tomorrow so will be keeping off the board early doors. Hit the christening then straight home. tomorrow is a planned rest day.

enjoying the 2500 cals, hopefully i can still lose on this with extra gym and cardio sessions.

cals 2428 and 164 gram protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*05/06/16*

nice planned recovery day, just chiling and watching the UFC, been to the christening this morning, it went nice and smooth. had a BBQ this afternoon so didnt count calories from that meal, had chicken breast, pork loin, beef burger, salad and potatoes. hopefully i dont get called out tonight as i am eager to get a strength session in!

weighed in at 13st 13lbs this morning! very happy with that, down from 14st 4lbs on thursday, mostly water weight but at least i can keep cals the same for the next week. contacted my old thai/mma gym today too see what the price and timetable is like now. been offerd a week for free so will be using that soon. itching to get back in BUT i have a very busy few months coming up with lots of d and d!! so no point until i can fully commit!

cals ?? (wont be over 2500) protein (wont be less than 150g)


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*06/06/16*

really pissed off today! had to miss the strength session again!! fukin called out again! last night, didnt get home until 0300. anyway this will always be a possibility on call out week.

planed cardio session tomorrow a.m (again depending on call outs)

cals 2483, protein 140 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*07/06/16*

up for 0445 today and out for a 3 mile run, feeling a bit tired now. hoping to get to gym for strength session tomorrow a.m! fingers crossed. slept s**t last night! way to hot, to much noise, to much light lol

cals 2509, protein 151 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*08/06/16*

well managed to get in a strength session, first time in the gym in 13 days! felt good! 5x5 bench, squat, pull ups, dips and abb work. AMRAP on last set, if i get above 10 in the AMRAP i double next sessions weight increase increment, if i dont manage 5 rep in the AMRAP i will de load 10 or 20 kg depending on upper or lower and start moving up again. this will give me continuous progression. Feeling really tired and sore now. hoping to go on another 3 mile run tomorrow a.m. slept down stairs on the sofa bed last night, great nights sleep! so much cooler

cals 2464, protein 154 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*09/06/16*

nice 3 mile run this morning, pulled a calf muscle so its a bit sore, hopefully wont effect my strength session tomorrow! another decent nights sleep though one of my mates phoned me at daft o clock!! by mistake ha. prob sleep on sofa bed tonight as im up at 0400. looking forward to the session! deads and mill press day. still feeling sore all over, hoping this stops once ive been training a few weeks.

havent counted calories today, will be within the 2500 and protein will be rounds about!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*10/06/16*

at the gym for 0415, nice 5x5 session, strict press, deads, rows, press ups and abb work. sore as out today though! going to add l glutamine to my diet and start having a post workout meal, going to stop fasting and divide my calories out throughout the day. Used l gluatmine years ago when i was boxing training nearly every day and weights on top and i remember recovering quicker with the l glutamine! ill try it and see if my memory was correct. decent nights sleep again, on the sofa bed. tomorrow me and the girlfriend are going on a 6 mile hike with the beagle! should be good cardio. calf muscle is still sore but manageable. been out and bought a weather proof light weight jacket and some hiking socks. will be buying bits and bobs each month.

havent counted calories today but same as above, will be within range!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*11/06/16*

weighed in 13st 11lbs this morning, another 2lbs down! happy with that, no change to calories this week.

great nights sleep, took a zoppy. up for 0800 for a nice breaky! went out for a hike this morning 6.5 mile, really enjoyed it, still feeling sore though. had a 100mg test c, decided to have 100mg every 5 days instead of 200 mg every 10 days. having a few cans tonight and a takeaway while watching the game! come on England! nice recovery day planned for tomorrow, visiting family.

havent counted today but will be over range definitely! ha


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*12/06/16*

nice recovery day, visited family this morning then went on a walk with the dog. had a nap this afternoon now going to chill and have a Sunday dinner. ive set up the new diet today, having 4 meals and PW Shake. L glutamine should be here early this week so i can see if it helps recovery. will be sleeping on the sofa bed tonight as i always struggle with getting to sleep on Sunday nights? weird eh! Strength session tomorrow. upping the weight so looking forward to that!!

havent counted cals again. will be around the mark maybe over.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*13/06/16*

back at it 0415 this morning! strength session, 5x5 bench, squat, pull ups, dips and abb work. enjoyed the workout, had a post workout shake and a banana straight after then a bagel with cream cheese and 2 eggs, hoping to feel better for it recovery wise. My L glutamine arrived today so will be starting that tonight. had a good nights sleep again so happy with that. i have two runs planned for tomorrow, my normal morning run and an evening trail run with a mate (both around the 3 mile mark), first 2 day session and this will be a nice ease in to 2 x day training which will be the normal once im back full pelt at the mma!! come on!

Calories 2448, Protein 165 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*14/06/16*

didnt manage the 2 runs!! not ready for that just yet. up at 0500 for my 3 mile run, feeling so sore decided to knock the trail run on the head tonight as i have a deadlift session tomorrow at 0400. I have felt very very tired today, decided to eat more to see if i can recover quicker so cals are over. sleeping on the sofa bed tonight for the good sleep. had a bad head today also. strength session tomorrow morning with deads so going to be tired from that no doubt.

Calories 2931, Protein 189 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*15/06/16*

up and at the gym for 0415, good session 5x5 press, deads, rows, press ups and abbs. still feeling sore! had a good nights sleep and the strength session went good. again ive felt the need to eat more calories, im just going to run with it and see what the weigh in on saturday says. up for a run tomorrow at 0500, decent 3 miles. TRT injection tomorrow.

calories 2905, Protein 188 grams.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*16/06/16*

very tired this morning! up at 0500 for 3 mile run, still feeling super sore ha.....decent nights sleep again though which is great. ive been hungry again today so have ate quite a bit and havent counted at all. had my TRT shot of 100 mg test c. So glad its nearly the wknd though i might be working yet, hopefully not though. ill be sleeping on the sofa bed tonight and up early for strength session, hate getting up but once im at the gym i love it!!

not counted calories or protein today.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*17/06/16*

good strength session today, 5x5 bench, squat, pull ups, dips and abb work. upped weights on all exercises. workout went well. had an ok nights sleep. unfortunately i have been roped into overtime tomorrow so will be missing my run and having 2 recovery days instead of 1.

not counted calories. will weigh in tomorrow and if i havent lost any weight i will have to tighten up diet again.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*18/06/16*

not much to report today! no training or diet, went to work for half day then just been chilling on the couch since eating and having a few tins! visiting family tomorrow then watching the UFC and deadpool in that order.

weighed in at 13.13 so have wwent up 2lbs, thats what a get for taking my eye off the ball!! will be re calculating maintenance calories and go from there. i will be starting a big cut begining of july for my august holiday.

no diet


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*19/06/16*

planned recovery day. visited family, nice walk with the dog, chilled on the couch watched the UFC. had a nice sunday dinner. good day! strength session tomorrow a.m looking forward to that, will be sleeping on the sofa bed tonight for good sleeps! keeping deadpool for next wknd. worked out maint calories today of 2900. so will be hitting 2400 cals for the next few weeks.

no diet.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

coke said:


> *19/06/16*
> 
> planned recovery day. visited family, nice walk with the dog, chilled on the couch watched the UFC. had a nice sunday dinner. good day! strength session tomorrow a.m looking forward to that, will be sleeping on the sofa bed tonight for good sleeps! keeping deadpool for next wknd. worked out maint calories today of 2900. so will be hitting 2400 cals for the next few weeks.
> 
> no diet.


 What program are you on? Is it your own?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> What program are you on? Is it your own?


 no program mate, just a mixture of ones i have tried over the years and liked. its very simple with no fluff. 3 day a week strength training and 3 day a week cardio. 5x5 set rep range. twice a week bench,squat,pull ups dips and once a week strict press, deads,rows,press ups.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

coke said:


> no program mate, just a mixture of ones i have tried over the years and liked. its very simple with no fluff. 3 day a week strength training and 3 day a week cardio. 5x5 set rep range. twice a week bench,squat,pull ups dips and once a week strict press, deads,rows,press ups.


 Sounds good to me. How is the progression going? What numbers you hitting ATM? Always curious.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Sounds good to me. How is the progression going? What numbers you hitting ATM? Always curious.


 If you look on the first page of my log you will see my 1RM mate

only started back aiming for strength 2 weeks back so started off light. moving up 2.5kg on upper body, 5 kg on lower body and 1.25kg on bodweight exercises e.g dips each workout. if i get more than 10 reps on AMRAP set (no AMRAP on deads) i double the weight up, if i get less than 5 on AMRAP i deload by 10kg on upper and 20 kg on lower and start again. tomorrow aim is bench 72.5kg and squat 105kg. cardio is running until im fit and then ill be starting back at muay thai/ boxing and mma.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*20/06/16*

Good start to the week, up for 0400 and straight to the gym for my strength session 5x5 bench,squats,pull ups,dips and abb work. all targets hit! started getting toothache the other night and its progressively getting worse! fukin hate toothache. run tomorrow morning and trt shot after.

calories 2357 and 168 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*21/06/16*

no run today, woke feeling very tired and could not peal myself off the bed, my toothache is getting worse (think i have an abscess/infection) maybe this is making me more tired. cant get to the dentist until next week so just have to put up with the pain. will be up for my strength session tomorrow as normal. had my trt injection this morning. I have to do a double shift tomorrow! will be fuked from that and will be missing Thursday run!

Calories 2291 and Protein 161 gram of protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*22/06/16*

Up for 0345, nice 5x5 session press, deads, rows, pres ups and abb work. toothache still getting worse, quite painful now, appointment booked for a week on friday! pain killers will be my new friends. having a big d and d session on saturday night so should be numb for that ha! decent nights sleep and good strength day hitting all targets. double shift knocked on the head so happy with that.

havent counted today, will be roughly in the correct area.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*23/06/16*

no run today, not feeling it at the min, feeling run down! tooth still hurting. on the sofa bed tonight getting some decent sleep for my strength training tomorrow.

no diet, not eating much with my tooth ache.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*24/06/16*

Good strength session this morning 5x5 bench, squats, pull ups, dips and abb work. up for 0400, hit all targets though definitely getting harder. had a good nights sleep. tooth no different and still feeling tired. off work now until Wednesday, having a good d and d session tomorrow night/maybe go a few days! anyway ill not be back in the gym until Wednesday maybe monday if im ok.

no diet


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

went on a bender! messy few days, few more days to recover!!

will be back on track monday.

tooth getting pulled next week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*04/07/16*

back at the gym this morning at 0415, had a really bad session, did not feel good at all, tired, achy, unmotivated!! had an ok sleep and was up looking forward to the gym so gutted that it was a total fail!! anyway just need to move forward.

diet, not counting calories right now, trying a different approach, only eating nutritious whole foods most of the time hoping my body will regulate its self! ha maybe not lol but im not counting for a while anyway.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*06/07/16*

had a really bad migraine yesterday, bed ridden from 1830! first one in a good few months! work is stupid busy at the min, trying to stay a float but it not easy, its taking lots of my free time up. so not happy.

no gym for the next few days due to work. start my on call tomorrow on top.

diet been good, sticking to nutritious food.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*07/07/16*

long ass day! 12 hour shift, in for a 10 hour shift tomorrow so no gym again.

diet good.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*08/07/16*

10 hour shift turned into a 13 hour! suk a fukin dick work!

no training or diet!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*09/07/16*

called out 2 x last night and 1 x this morning so no gym again!! going to try and get a run in next week. not be at the gym again for another week now.

no training or diet.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*10/07/16*

no gym or diet.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*12/07/16*

Had my tooth pulled out today! about time, its been a bit of a pain!

still no training or diet though. hoping to start muay thai and boxing next week.

on a good hike this wknd over the lakes.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*19/07/16*

RIGHT! back at the gym, first time in 2 weeks!! at the gym for 0415, pull session mix of strength/hypertrophy. good session including deads.

realised i like training more often, tried 3x a week, 7 days a week, 5 4 and 6 lol! more training keeps me more focused, seem to lose it training less. maybe because if i miss one session through work im not training for 3/4 days. anyway ill be training as often as possible for now. take rest when i have to and when im on call. pushing the thai boxing back until im financially more sound, sat down last night with girlfriend went through our money and i cant justify another gym membership! saving a mortgage a month and paying rent is tight. goal is to get strong and lean.

had a good hike over the lakes at the wknd gone!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*20/07/16*

At the gym for 0415, push session. again a mix of strength and hypertrophy! enjoyed the work out, feeling a little tired and sore but nothing to bad. going to set up my training and diet plan at the wknd for the next few month. hate dieting! and i dont ever plan to get on the stage, so maybe i might just eat for strength gains. and try and recomp over a long time, fuk knows ha! training will be solid though!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*21/07/16*

At the gym for 0400, had a sleepless night! session was good, another pull workout. feeling sore today, im at work early tomorrow so will have to miss the gym, its ok tho as im feeling tired anyway. i dont have any plans to get back on the gear, happy with my TRT dose for now, i want to push myself without it for a good few months to see what i can do without aid! looking forward to September when i have no more social commitments!! Its been a tough few month for an anti social cent like me!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*22/07/16*

no gym today due to work. going in for an early morning session tomorrow. then rest sunday


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*23/07/16*

at the gym for 0500, full body session, bench,deads,mill press and squats. feeling good, had an ok sleep last night. got plan sorted for the next few weeks with training, be training 5 days mon-thur and sat, concentrating on squat and bench with accessory work to try and look good ha!!

diet will be around 2400 cals.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*24/06/16*

planned recovery day. had a few drinks last night then a zoppy before hitting the sack early. visited family today then watched UFC chilling on the couch. had shopping delivered so have food prepped for the week a head. big social wknd next wknd!! got a wedding and a leaving party. not looking forward to it to be fair but need to make an effort! September cant come soon enough!!

diet sorted will be starting from tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*25/07/16*

At the gym for 0415, new routine started, its a mix of a few i enjoy. Squat worked up to 110kg and bench up to 80kg then back off sets. those numbers are 80% of my 1RM. Then i ran a pull routine, WGPD, chin ups, low rows, abs and dbell curls, good session. had my TRT injection this morning. slept s**t last night though, way to hot!

*Diet*

Pretty good today, 2475 cals and 175 gram protein


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*26/07/16*

another 0415 start, Squats and bench again, worked up to my 80% 1RM (be doing squat and bench 4 x a week and deads, mill press once a week). Then did a push shoulder routine, dbell press, side raise, tris. good session again though i was a little tired, sleep s**t again due to heat, been sleeping on the sofa bed down stairs. Started college study last night, getting 1.5 hours in, aim is to complete 6 hours each week.

*Diet*

pretty much just the same as yesterday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*27/07/16*

0415 start, squats and bench up to 80% 1RM x 2 for each. bit sore today, i then did another pull routine chin ups, CGPD, smith shrugs, bi curl machine. sleep crap again! hate this heat at night. managed another 1,5 hours study last night. Will be hitting the gym tomorrow again but then ill be off until monday as i have a busy week end.

*Diet*

same again


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*28/07/16*

had to really push myself this morning to go to the gym after being in work late last night. Had an OK session, same again bench and squats, after did push chest and leg routine. Feeling tired to day, glad of the day off tomorrow and won't be back to the gym until Monday. No college study either.

*Diet *

off today and will be until Monday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*31/07/16*

Big social wknd over! I didnt get on it at all, only slightly tipsy both night so happy with that! had plenty of food though and smoked a few tabs. I have one more wedding next wknd then thats it! have a holiday to look forward to after that. Then i can get stuck into training for a good few month. managed 1 hour of study over the wknd. back in the gym tomrrow a.m


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*1/08/16*

Nice early start, up for 0400, at the gym for 0420. Changed my mind again!! had planned on training for strength, though after having a good hard look at myself ive decided to get as lean as possible, starting a 16 week cut on September 6th, to much going on in August. I want to get to 10% BF or 6 pack showing when not tensed (though 6 pack showing when tensed would be great) ive never had a 6 pack or seen an abb muscle! Realised i can not do everything goal wise at once and getting lean would be the sensible route as getting stronger i would no doubt gain more fat! so 16 week cut followed by a 16 week strength gain stage will be the plan. need to get diet sorted as this is always my sticking point. anyway i have a few weeks to come up with plan i can execute!

Today i trained chest and tris! bbell press, incline press, dbell press, flys, cgbp, french press and cable tris.

diet, not on one, just trying to eat sensible for the next month.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*02/08/16*

Up again early and at the gym for 0420. Back and trap day, pendlay rows, bo rows, wgpd, low pulley rows, heavy smith shrugs, dbell shrugs, smith shrugs. good session. feeling sore from yesterday. added creatine into my supplement usage, this now consists of fish oil, vit d, ubiquinal cq10, l glutamine, whey and creatine. oh and my TRT dose of test. slept ok last night with it being cooler. No studying done this week yet, will be aiming for 3 hours tomorrow night.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*03/08/16*

At the gym for 0400, woke up at 0340! no point in going back to sleep so just got up and got sorted. quads and calves. squat, hack squat. leg press, leg extension, heavy calf machine, calf machine. good session, feeling a bit tired now but i only have tomorrow to go then a day off....had an ok nights sleep. managed 1 hour of study tonight.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*04/08/16*

Really struggled to peal myself off the bed this morning!! anyway at the gym for 0400. shoulders and biceps. mill press, arnold press, front bbell raise, side dbel raise, hammer curls, eze curls and curl machine. had a good session, first time in ages that i had a good pump in biceps!. sleep was ok last night, no study. At work for 12 hour shift with early start tomorrow so no gym ( it is a recovery day anyway).


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*05/08/16*

Nice recovery day. very tired! did a 12 hour shift today. nothing else to say, wont report back until Monday now. on a D and D session tomorrow and recovering Sunday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*28/08/16*

Been partying quite a bit and been away on my holidays! no training or diet at all! still have another week of the good life before starting back at work and training hard!

ive signed up for a special forces race, its just one part of the selection but its going to be very tough! Ill will have to get the fittest ive ever been! so training and diet will have to be bang on!

ill provide details later.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*05/09/16*

Well thats my 3 weeks holidays up!! back at work tomorrow. as last post states i have been partying and enjoying myself way to much!!!

At one of these parties i stupidly volunteered to compete in a SF race called the fan dance, down in Wales next June. If i attempted it without training i would probably die! So the next 10 months training needs to be based around getting extremely fit. Decided if im doing it, im doing it with the goal of finishing within SF cut off time.

looking good and getting strong will still be part of the plan but second to the fitness side. training starts tomorrow, diet will be healthy food no counting cals or macros yet, recovering from training needs to be top priority for now.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*06/09/16*

First day back training! did a 2 mile run this evening, really hurt! weighed in at *15st 2lbs *this morning!! masiiiveee! fatttyyy!

(thought id been doing 3 mile using my GPS watch, unfortunately my watch has been cheating, my lass used hers tonight aswel and it read 2 mile instead of 3)

food today, 2 toast kerry gold butter, 2 eggs scrambles, nairn crackers x 2 packets, feta salad, banana, protein bar x1.5, 2 x protein shakes, 2 graze punets, chicken breast, salad, potatoe and egg salad, 3 litre water, pepsi max x 1.

TARGETS before proper training

I have a great 12 week training program i will be using doubling the weeks so it will be 24 weeks total. before starting this i need to get to a good level of fitness, to gauge this i will be doing a *3 mile run* and *10 mile hike* (weight carrying maxing at 50lbs). Target time for *3 mile run is 24 mins* and target time for *10 mile hike carrying 50lbs is 2hr 45 mins*.

once i hit the above targets i will start the proper 24 week plan.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*07/09/16*

rest day, could not sleep last night due to the heat!! up at 0600 walk with the dog.

food today, 2 eggs scramled, 2 x toast with butter, tuna salad sandwich with butter, energy drink low cal, steak fajita, salad, 1 x pro bar, 1 x pro shake with milk, 1 packet nairn crackers. 1 x pepsi max can. 2 litre water


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*08/09/16*

Another 2 mile run tonight, just nice and easy, still feeling tough but i managed to run all the way without stopping! ha

food today, 2 x toast, 2x pro shake, 1 x pro bar, tuna sandwich, 1 packet crackers, chicken breast pesto, salad and veg rice, banana


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*09/09/16*

rest day. taking it very slowly building up my training volume and intensity. so nice rest day.

food, 2x toast with butter and bovril, coffee, 2 x pro bar, tuna sandwich, banana, fish fillet, potato, peas, 2 x tooast, cup of tea, 1 packet of sun bites. pepsi max.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*10/09/16*

My new GPS watch arrived yesterday, so took it out for a test today, marked out my 3 mile run that i will be using to gauge fitness. first 3 mile run will be in 2 weeks time, need to get weight down and fitness up first. weighed in today at *14st 11lbs 8 oz*

food today will be whatever i like including alcohol and take a way. also my weight vest has arrived so can add weight when needed, got a 30kg vest with removable weighted sand bags so can adjust nicely and also use in my ruck sack when im hiking.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*11/09/16*

rest day, little lye in then up to watch the UFC, dog for a walk now just chilling for the rest of today (though im covering on call for one of the work lads so could get called out)

food today, 2 slice of toast butter, pro shake with milk, banana, tuna sandwich, mackerel fillets x 3, egg rice, salad. pro bar. bowl of alpen.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*12/09/16*

another rest day, just taking things extra slow easing into moore training over the coming weeks. walk with dog before work.

food, 2 x toast, butter and marmite. coffee, tuna salad, nairn crackers, pro shake. mice chilli, jacket potato butter, bowl of alpen, milk. banana, pro bar. 3 litres of water.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*13/09/16*

easy 2 mile run after work, pulled my right calf muscle! ice and ibuprofen tonight.

food, 2 toast, butter, marmite. coffe. ham salad sandwich, banana, pro bar, energy drink. 2 x bowl of alpen with milk, pro shake. chicken breast with salad.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*14/09/16*

rest day, calf muscle very sore! have been putting ibuprofen cream on it today, hoping its good for tomorrows run.

food, 2 toast butter and marmite, coffee, tuna sandwich, apple, pro bar, 2 x graze punnets, chicken wholwheat pasta dish, bowl of alpen, pro shake.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*15/09/16*

meant to be out for a run tonight but calf still sore so will have to miss it, hopefully be better for saturday run.

food. 2 toast, butter, marmite. ham sandwich, pro bar, banana, fish fillet, potato waffles and peas, bowl of alpen, pro shake.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*16/09/16*

rest day, calf still sore, no run tomorrow will just go for a walk instead. on call so no alcohol this wknd, will still be getting a take a way tomorrow tho.

food, 2 toast, butter and marmite. ham sandwich, banana, pro bar. nairn crackers with butter,milk and alpen. chicken, salad and micro fries. pro shake.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*17/09/16*

*weighed in at 14st 7lbs 8oz*

nice walk this morning with dog, calf still sore but should be ready for tuesday.

food. eating whatever i like. no alcohol though.

i also cancelled my gym membership today of £31 a month, had enough of training at stupid hours in the morning. i have a lot on my plate with work, study and training for this race next year, decided getting up at 0400 is bad for my health. i can join my work gym for 40 quid full year and use that on top of home training, sand bag, pull up station, kbells, dbells, exercise vest and body weight exercises.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*18/09/16*

rest day. dog out for walk, visit family, watched UFC, few hours of study. nice relaxed day.

spent a bit time doing calf re hab exercises. feeling pretty good with only a slight twinge. should be good for Tuesday.

cutting out cows milk and switching to almond and coco nut

Food. 2 toast, butter and marmite, banana. pro bar, bowl of alpen with almond milk, 2 toast, butter, eggs scrambled, graze popcorn, pro shake, apple.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*19/09/16*

another rest day.

did some more calf re hab.

food. 2 toast, butter, marmite. tuna sandwich, banana, pro bar. bowl of alpen, a milk. veg burger, rice, pro bar.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*20/09/16*

2 mile easy pace run, calf started to twinge towards the end, otherwise good run out. nice stretches after and a lashing of ibuprofen cream, hope this helps!

will do a bit re hab tomorrow.

food. 2 toast.butter and marmite. low fat crisps, pro bar, banana. nairn crackers butter. chicken breast, sweet potato, veg burger. pro shake. bowl of alpen.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*21/09/16*

rest day. calf sore again! not as bad as last week but still a pain! re hab again today, hoping to go on run tomorrow even if still a bit sore.

food. 2 toast, butter, bovril. 2 bacon medalion sandwich, low fat crisps, banana, pro bar. steak fajita, salad. bowl of alpen, pro shake.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*22/09/16*

2 mile easy pace run, i did it the opposite way around tonight (harder route). calf held up ok, a little tight but no twinge! planning on doing a full body home workout tomorrow! then aim for my first 3 mile run (easy pace run) on Saturday if not working.

food. 2 toast, butter and marmite. bacon medalion sandwich, pro bar. nairn crackers with butter. pro shake. prawn curry with rice. 2 toast, butter and honey.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*23/09/16*

Nice short full body home workout, skipping, press ups, sit ups, squat to press. just a simple one to start back up, been over 4 weeks since ive trained. went shopping for a new bed with the girlfriend then we hit up GBK, i had satay chicken burger with sweet potato fries. im working tomorrow morning but will be out for my first 3 mile run straight after.

food. 2 toast, butter and marmite, beef and veg soup with 2 bread butter, pro bar. pro shake. chicken satay burger and sweet potato fries.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*24/09/16*

weighed in at *14st 5lbs*

3 mile easy pace run, the easier route (managed this in *37 min 43 sec*) cardio felt good, calf played up a bit had. need to get this run down to 24 mins by christmas.

food. anything i want, takeaway and alcohol included.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

coke said:


> *24/09/16*
> 
> weighed in at *14st 5lbs*
> 
> ...


 Any progress pics? Since I saw you wanted to get to 12%, would be nice to see how you're doing.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Savage Lifter said:


> Any progress pics? Since I saw you wanted to get to 12%, would be nice to see how you're doing.


 no pics mate. not near 12% BF though.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

coke said:


> no pics mate. not near 12% BF though.


 Well, keep at it, I'm sure you get it eventually. :thumb


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Savage Lifter said:


> Well, keep at it, I'm sure you get it eventually. :thumb


 cheers mate!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*25/09/16*

nice rest day, chilled on the couch watched UFC, walk to shop and back, bit studying and thats it. calve playing up, feeling really tight and sore. ordered a foam roller and some resistance bands.

food. 2 toast butter and marmite, 2 toast butter, 2 eggs and banana. 3 weetabix and almond milk. scampi, peas and potatos. apple, pro shake. 2 toast butter.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*26/09/16*

rest day. calve re hab and thats it.

food. 2 toast, butter and bovril. cheese sandwich, low fat crisps, banana. 3 weetabix and almond milk. veg burger in wholwheat bun, butter, jacket skin. pro shake and apple.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*27/09/16*

was meant to be a an easy pace 2 mile run but calve still sore from saturday and i have pulled a muscle in my back! fuks sake ha!! just cant seem to get a break with getting fit. will rest up both strains until thursday.

food. 2 toast, butter nd honey. tuna sanwich, banana, low fat crisps. 3 weetabix and almond milk. chili, jacket skin and cauliflower and cheese burger. pro shake, almond milk and apple.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*28/09/16*

decided to push myself and complete my first proper 3 mile timed run (harder route and no dog) calve felt pretty good this morning and back ok. completed the run in *31 min 52 seconds*. happy with that. calve twinged again towards the end, feeling sore now. im off work until Tuesday so will be resting and enjoying my time off. lots of movies, walks and food to be had

food. 2 toast, butter and marmite. cheese sandwich, apple, low fat crisps. 2 graze punnets. pro shake with almond milk. chicken, chorizo, pasta and cheese dish.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*29/09/16*

rest day and off work. calve really sore again! foam roller and resistance bands turned up so will be using them starting tomorrow with the roller and next week with the bands and set up a home strength routine.

food. whatever i like. few cans an all.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*30/09/16*

rest day and off work. Calve still sore, been doing some calve re hab work incorporating stretches and foam roller. hoping to go 2.5 or 5 mile hike unloaded depending on calve soreness.

hike/tab times carrying 50lbs of weight on back and in boots below. tomorrow will be to gauge either my unloaded time at either 2.5 or 5 mile.

2.5 mile <42mins, 5 mile <84mins, 7.5 mile <126 mins, 10 mile <165mins

food. whatever i like, no alcohol.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*01/10/16*

rest day. calve still sore. nice easy walk with dog. fukin sik of this calve injury now like!! it will not fek off!!!!

continue with calve re hab, rest up till monday (maybe have to take a full week off running if i cant shake by monday) not what i want at all! just want to be able to keep progressing and getting really fuked off with this calve!!

food. what i like, take a way included. couple bottles of prosecco.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*02/10/16*

rest day. calve feeling much better today! though will wait until Tuesday before doing a run, just to give it a couple extra days to heal. will do some re hab work. going to start body work and resistance band training tomorrow a.m. got tomorrow off work! happy with that.

food. whatever i like. no alcohol.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*03/10/16*

body weight training and off work. calve feeling good today, went on walk with dog then some calve re hab work. did my first training session today using resistance bands and body weight. skipping for warm up, press ups and sit ups. full body workout with the bands. foam roller on calve.

food. whatever i like. no alcohol.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*04/10/16*

rest day, pushing the rest as much as possible. did some more calve re hab, will hopefully do a timed run tomorrow or friday.

food. 2 taost, butter and marmite. cheese sandwich, low fat crisps and grapes. pro bar. chicken and pasta dish. weetabix and almond milk.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*05/10/16*

body weight and resistance band training, up for 0530 to complete. 5 min skipping for warm up, press ups and sit ups. upper body band routine. holding off on timed run until friday. back in work for a few hours overtime tonight and tomorrow night.

food. 1 toast buutter, pro shake, cheese sandwich, low fat crisps, grapes. 4 toast, soup, pro bar. weetabix and almond milk.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*06/10/16*

rest day. overtime done again tonight.

food. toast butter, cheese sandwich, apple, low fat crisps. toast butter, pro bar. pizza, weetabix and almond milk.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*07/10/16*

up early for my strength routine, skipping, press ups, sit ups. resistance band routine. after work i went out on a 2 mile run, not for time, but pushed hard up hill and sprint at the end. calve felt ok though i could feel it.

food. toast butter, cheese sandwich, low fat crisps, apple. nairn crackers butter, pro bar, chicken pizza.

purchased a couple of bags Huel. hoping to have them during the day and big meal on the night.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*08/10/16*

2 mile walk with the dog. visiting family, fitting some lights now watching the England game.

food. what ever i like and a few desperados.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*09/10/16*

easy walk with dog, chilled on couch watching UFC, now watching alice 2. next week will be my first full week of training for months, been building up to this for the past 2 month (fingers crossed i dont pull a fuken muscle eh)

food. what ever i like. no alcohol.

huel turned up today. so will be smashing that from tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*10/10/16*

up early for home upper body strength workout. could not do press ups or sit ups ( ive had a pain in the chest for months now, ive been working around it because it only hurts in certain positions, went to the docs last week and he sent me for an x ray today, should know by end of next week what the crack is)

food. pro shake water, huel, almond milk, coffee. huel, honey, banana. low fat crisps, jaffa cake. veggie burger, wholwheat bun, pro bar.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*11/10/16*

nice easy pace 2 mile run, had to get the heed torch on for the first time. calve not a problem at all. chilling watching the match.

food. toast eggs, whoelwheat cheese sandwich, banana. pro bar. oats. almond milk and honey. chicken pasta dish. huel and almond milk.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*12/10/16*

up early for home strength workout, no press ups or sit ups because of chest pain. the rest of the workout went well.

food. all over today! finished with a Huel


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*13/10/16*

long ass day!!!!!!!1

*14/10/16*

No training.

*15/10/16*

out for 2.5 mile unloaded walk, this will be my 2.5 mile and 5 mile test hikes, first is to get time within range then to add weight. still waiting on chest x rays, chest got worse as the week progressed but last night i felt a big crack and my chest feels a lot better this morning! weird.

food. whatever i like and alcohol,going to have a cig an all.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*16/10/16*

Went on first 2.5 mile timed hike, managed it in 43 min 44 sec (unloaded).....aim is to be under 41 mins (50 lbs loaded), i can easily knock off 3 mins unloaded if not more.

food. whatever i like. trying to up the training and food from next week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*17/10/16*

rest day.

food. fish oil caps, vit d. oats and almond milk, honey. cheese sandwich, low fat crisps, apple. 2 toast, butter and marmite, banana, pro bar. veg burger, sweet potato chips. cheese cake. huel and almond milk, grapes.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*18/10/16*

every morning i do a 30 min walk with the dog. decided to start adding weight to this, so i can start getting used to carrying weight. today i started off at 2.5kg, nice and easy. do this for a couple of weeks then up the weight.

went out for a 3 mile run tonight, untimed. on the streets, normally drive to woodland but will be easier to hit the streets during winter.

food. 2 toast, marmite, butter. cheese sandwich,low fat crisps, apple. pro shake, pro bar. oats, almond milk and honey. jacket potato, cheese and beans. cheese cake. huel and almond milk. grapes.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*19/10/16*

30 min loaded walk 2.5kg in the a.m. double shift at work.

food. whatever i like.

*20/10/16*

no morning loaded walk, didnt get home till early hours.

went for 2.5 mile street run tonight. untimed.

food. whatever i like.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*21/10/16*

30 min loaded walk with 2.5kg in the a.m. no other training today.

food. whatever i like.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*22/10/16*

up early for 3 mile run, warm up 1.5 mile then straight into a timed 1.5 mile run, pushed hard. time was *12 min 45 sec*. very happy with that since im overweight ha. aim for this will be below 10 min.

went out for a 5 mile hike/walk with the dog, carrying 2.5kg loaded weight, only got 2 mile in and was called out so that ruined that!!!!

food. whatever i like. no alcohol.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*23/10/16*

rest day.

food. whatever i like.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*24/10/16*

30 min 2.5kg loaded walk in the a.m.

food. fish oil caps, vit d cap. oats, honey and almond milk. cheese sandwich, sunbites, apple and pro bar. oats, pro powder, almond milk and honey. jaxket potato with chilli mince and salad. 4 toast with butter and peanut butter. huel and almond milk.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*25/10/16*

30 min 2.5kg loaded walk in the a.m

out for 2.5 mile street run, got shin splints! was in agony at the end of the run!! fuks sake! started doing some exercises to help, also rubbed ibuprofen on. i will miss thursdays run and see what ithey are like for saturday.

food. oats honey whey powder and almond milk. cheese, pepper and pesto sandwich, sunbites, apple. chicken pieces, 2 pack of munster munch. 2 taost butter and peanut butter. oats honey whey and almond milk.

*26/10/16*

30 min loaded walk in the a.m

food. chicken Caesar sandwich, crisp, choc milk shake, lemonade drink. 3 graze punnets. pasta, chicken, tomato and mushroom dish. 2 toast, butter and peanut butter. huel and almond milk.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*27/10/16*

30 min 2.5kg loaded walk a.m

food. whatever i like.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*28,29,30 and 31/10/16*

been out partying! off work today. back at it tomorrow.


----------

